# Setting Up a Durst M 370 Color Enlarger



## Ted Vieira (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey, I'm completely new to darkroom printing. I acquired a Durst M 370 and a variety of other darkroom supplies including a GraLab timer and a Durst TRA 305N transformer.

My question is, in what order do I connect these three items? I'm in the US, is the transformer necessary or can I just go from the wall (110) to the timer to the enlarger?

Sorry for such a base questions, this must sound really dumb! I really appreciate any input on this. Thanks so much! - Ted


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 21, 2018)

The Transformer is for use with the Color Head with the 12v lamp (that can also be used for B&W printing). The B&W Head uses a 120v lamp and does not need the transformer, however as your unit came with a transformer it probably has the Color Head with that 12v lamp. 

My first enlarger was a Durst and I only used 35mm film with it. You probably want to check that you have the film carriers and lenses for the size of film you plan to print from. 

I usually plugged the GraLab into the wall and the enlarger into the timer.


----------



## Ted Vieira (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey Dave, thanks so much! Yeah, it's got the color head. I'll plug the timer into the wall and the enlarger into the timer, but do you know where I connect the transformer? Thanks so much!


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 21, 2018)

The transformer should go between the enlarger and the timer. Before connecting anything - best to open the head and check the bulb type and voltage. You have to use the transformer between the enlarger and any 110v outlet if the bulb is 12v.


----------



## Ted Vieira (Nov 22, 2018)

Very cool, thank you so much, Dave. I appreciate it, man!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 22, 2018)

Welcome to darkroom printing!!


A few tips......


I tell all noobs....BUY OLD PHOTO BOOKS!!!!! Cheap and plentiful.

I bought these books for $2 each.










Printing BW with a color enlarger?
You may be asking yourself just what type of colored light causes the contrast of a black and white print made on variable contrast paper to change. That's easy. Lots of blue light causes the print to become higher in contrast. Lots of green light causes it to become lower in contrast. When you use near-equal amounts of green and blue light to make the exposure, the print will be near normal in contrast.

If you are using a standard dichroic color enlarger, with cyan, magenta, and yellow filter dials, the yellow dial controls how much blue light will reach the enlarging paper. And, the magenta dial controls the amount of green light.

The more yellow filtration you use, the less blue light reaches the paper. The more magenta filtration, the less green light reaches the paper. Equal amounts of yellow and magenta will produce equal amounts of blue and green light. If you are using equal amounts of blue and green light and want the picture to be higher in contrast, you need to increase the amount of blue light by reducing the amount of yellow filtration. Conversely, if you want to lower the print's contrast, you need to increase the amount of green light by reducing the amount of magenta filtration.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 23, 2018)

The setup instructions are in the manual.
Get the manual for the enlarger!!!   It is available on the web.

You WILL have more questions on the enlarger, and most of the answers are in the manual.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 24, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Get the manual for the enlarger!!! It is available on the web.




http://www.davidutrilla.com/cajon/durst_M_370.pdf


----------

